# Whos owns RFUK?



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Just curious!!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I think t-bo owns the website


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

never heard of him..oo mystery


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

He's one of the mods. He's the one who fixes all the glitches on the site and he has the website address in his siggy. 

Conclusive evidence in my book!:lol2:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

yep. t-bo, or teebs as he is otherwise known is the big boss man :lol:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> never heard of him..oo mystery


he moves in mysterious ways.... wooooh


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

I know a few who think they do  .......


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Tops said:


> he moves in mysterious ways.... wooooh


we dont want to know what you two get up to in private


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

In soviet russia website owns you!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

mark666black said:


> I know a few who think they do  .......


 
PMSL ................. I soooooooooooo know what and who you mean :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

yeap t-bo is the person to blame for our punishment of the reptile forum:lol2::lol2:

I know i would be lost if it wasnt here so we all owe him a large drink whenever we meet him


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

wohic said:


> PMSL ................. I soooooooooooo know what and who you mean :lol2:


hummmm whos done what and where?! :lol2:


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

oooo his like the mysterious stig off top gear lol


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

tom1400 said:


> oooo his like the mysterious stig off top gear lol


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

hmm i wonder what the stig looks like..


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok, heres TEEBS lol..
hes the dude on the left with the beard.
thi was july at BRAS last year.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i was gonna ask who the rest of them were but i only really wanna know who the bird next to him is :lol2:

Do i get points for honesty?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats sparkle, shes well fit lol..
her and the spookey dude next to her (tim, aka nny former mod, or still is? not sure). anyway, they used to be on all the time, but dont bother now for some reason.
all the rest are not on now, my misses is on the left somewhere.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

All hail the RFUK god that is T-bo................:halo:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be fair mate, all the other forums i use are so crap now that if this wasnt here i'd probably oly check my emails and not do much else


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> to be fair mate, all the other forums i use are so crap now that if this wasnt here i'd probably oly check my emails and not do much else


you mean.... a real life....? :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dont you swear at me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

the stig is perry mcarphy. I think thats how it's spelt. But apparantly they change the stig every season of top gear.

all hail t-bo for making this great site: victory:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

well i never knew that, :lol2: always wondered who runs this nuthouse, :lol2: feel sorry for the poor guy, must have his work cut out tryin to keep everyone in line :whip: 

good on ya mate :grin1:


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

i was going to ask the same wuestion as well lol u beet me 2 it


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> to be fair mate, all the other forums i use are so crap now that if this wasnt here i'd probably oly check my emails and not do much else


I agree mate, this place has to be the daddy, i enjoy the craic.......:no1:


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> the stig is perry mcarphy. I think thats how it's spelt. But apparantly they change the stig every season of top gear.


You're wrong lol, I AM THE STIG!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

tom1400 said:


> the stig is perry mcarphy. I think thats how it's spelt. But apparantly they change the stig every season of top gear.
> 
> all hail t-bo for making this great site: victory:


 
I got told it was Tiffney Dell ??


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ive seen some other sites but why is their print so tiny? even with my glasses on, i have to squint!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be honest i havent even seen too many american sites that are much good.. maybe i just havent found any


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

theres only 1 american forum i use, and its solely for Rhacodactylus geckos so i guess cause its so specific you dont get alot of the junk


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Is t-bo's name chris?

the site is registered to a chris somebody..


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah thats the dude


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> thats sparkle, shes well fit lol..
> her and the spookey dude next to her (tim, aka nny former mod, or still is? not sure). anyway, they used to be on all the time, but dont bother now for some reason.
> all the rest are not on now, my misses is on the left somewhere.


Cieron still comes on occasionally.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i seem to have marathon texting sessions withhim from time to time lol


----------

